# Ready to scrap my ariens sno tec 24



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

I'm at a loss. It has spark and fuel but still won't run. Am I overlooking something?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you tried a shot of ether, and does it run for a couple seconds on that?


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Have you tried a shot of ether, and does it run for a couple seconds on that?


No. It will crank and after a few seconds it starts spitting fuel out of the muffler. I don't own any ether. Never had a use for it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I call it ether; many call it starting fluid.

Fuel out the exhaust? You sure you're getting good spark? Maybe your timing is off ... something surely not right. Good plug and proper gap ?... most are .30 and some .28.


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

If its throwing fuel out the muffler, the spark is not igniting the fuel. Did you change the spark plug?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would guess if you got gas coming out the muffler the carb is likely bad and generally if you flood the cylinder it can also cause the plug to go bad with it. have you also checked what condition the oil is in?


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> I call it ether; many call it starting fluid.
> 
> Fuel out the exhaust? You sure you're getting good spark? Maybe your timing is off ... something surely not right. Good plug and proper gap ?... most are .30 and some .28.


Spark is strong. Plug is new and gapped.


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

X


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would guess if you got gas coming out the muffler the carb is likely bad and generally if you flood the cylinder it can also cause the plug to go bad with it. have you also checked what condition the oil is in?


Oil is fresh. Previous owner (corporately owned) said that the engine was tuned up over the summer.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

2point2 said:


> X


?


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Harley97 said:


> ?


Was suggesting a new spark plug. Wrote reply as you informed us that you tried that already. Tried to delete post...


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

2point2 said:


> Was suggesting a new spark plug. Wrote reply as you informed us that you tried that already. Tried to delete post...


Np


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Harley97 said:


> Oil is fresh. Previous owner (corporately owned) said that the engine was tuned up over the summer.


that doesn't help determine what is wrong with it. you really need to actually check the oil to see how it looks/smells. what someone else said they did to the machine doesn't really help us especially since there really isn't anything to tune up.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> that doesn't help determine what is wrong with it. you really need to actually check the oil to see how it looks/smells. what someone else said they did to the machine doesn't really help us especially since there really isn't anything to tune up.


I know that it is fresh because I had checked it out before I even cranked the motor over. Smells like oil. No gas smell.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I hear that all the time, "just needs a tune up" ..... Heheheh


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

so it has compression, otherwise it wouldn't be sucking fuel into the combustion chamber, and you described the spark as being "strong". 

if you truly haven't fouled the plug, i'm also wondering if it's out of time as @Oneacer suggested...meaning you may have a sheared flywheel key. 

or what you think is "strong" spark isn't strong enough under compression...that's where a good adjustable gap spark tester (like a "thexton") comes in. How was the spark tested?


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Got caught with this a few months ago on a leaf blower. Went out and got a new plug and a spark plug tester. The tester is still in the package because the damn thing fired right up. 

I could see it spark, it just wasn't strong enough.



> or what you think is "strong" spark isn't strong enough under compression...that's where a good adjustable gap spark tester (like a "thexton") comes in. How was the spark tested?


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

classiccat said:


> so it has compression, otherwise it wouldn't be sucking fuel into the combustion chamber, and you described the spark as being "strong".
> 
> if you truly haven't fouled the plug, i'm also wondering if it's out of time as @Oneacer suggested...meaning you may have a sheared flywheel key.
> 
> or what you think is "strong" spark isn't strong enough under compression...that's where a good adjustable gap spark tester (like a "thexton") comes in. How was the spark tested?


Spark was tested with adjustable spark tester between plug and wire. It didn't have spark when I got it a few days ago. Took all the shrouds off and tested the switches and everything checked out. Put it back together and now I have spark. I'm beginning to think there is some residual old gas in the bowl. Going to take it apart again when I have some free time and go thru the carb and I'll check the keyway on the flywheel.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

What was its peak compression numbers?


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

RickCoMatic said:


> What was its peak compression numbers?


I have no way of testing compression.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Sure you do!

Pull the Plug.
Thumb over Plug Hole.
Crank it.
Done.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

RickCoMatic said:


> Sure you do!
> 
> Pull the Plug.
> Thumb over Plug Hole.
> ...


I'll see if I can get my thumb down in there. Lol


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Did anyone say 'flywheel key' yet? Maybe it's out of time.

[EDIT: ALSO*] Definitely pull the carb bowl and see.

*


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

If it's blowing fuel out of the muffler, It's flooded. Put a new plug in it. Give it a quick shot of starting fluid, no primer. See if it runs, Use NGK Spark Plug.



GLuck, Jay


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Did anyone say 'flywheel key' yet? Maybe it's out of time.
> 
> Definitely pull the carb bowl and see.


If he can see the flywheel key through the carb bowl, he a better mechanic than all of us....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

deezlfan said:


> If he can see the flywheel key through the carb bowl, he a better mechanic than all of us....


Yo... that's not what I meant, clearly. 

Check the key and the carb in two separate operations ftw.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

If it's blowing fuel out of the exhaust the plug is wet and isn't firing at this point.
I'd pull the plug and let it sit out for a while and dry. A little carb cleaner to clean it would speed things up but it still needs to be dry before you install it.

Is your float working correctly? A stuck float, bad seat, float full of gas etc will cause such issues. Is the gas good?

Carb cleaner works well as starting fluid in my experience.
I'm not saying it's good for the engine or lubrication, but it's very flammable.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Is this an OHV or an older flat head?
I would try a new plug and a ether blast to see if it will fire. If it does, drain gas and add new fresh gas.
I recently had a Honda that wouldn't start (!). I knew the gas was "old" so I siphoned it out, added some Toluene to the tank and ran it out through the carb bowl. Refilled with fresh (non-ethanol) gas and a new plug and it started on the second pull - like it should.
If it has good spark (new plug) and doesn't fire up on ether, then pull the starter cup and washer and inspect the key for being sheared. After that, pull the rocker cover and check rockers, valve lash and push rods.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Yo... that's not what I meant, clearly. 

When you pitch me softballs like that, you have to expect I'm going to take a swing. 

All in good fun, my friend.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

What motor. Pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Had a snowblower that did the same thing, screwed around with the carb and still could not get it to function 100%.

Picked up a new carb on Amazon for $16 and the machine worked like new.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Harley97 said:


> I have no way of testing compression.


For a quick test, remove the spark plug and put your thumb over the hole while pulling the rope. Can you feel pressure coming out? If you have compression, fuel and spark at the correct time, it should at least try to run. Do you hear a rattle or knock when pulling the rope? Broken connecting rod, possible!
Autozone and some other parts sellers offer free tool check out with a deposit.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

Ok. New plug gapped at .30 with a fresh oil change. Still spitting fuel out the muffler. Tried to check flywheel keyway but the flywheel won't come off and there aren't any threaded holes to attach a puller. Ready to throw in the towel on this pos.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Harley97 said:


> Ok. New plug gapped at .30 with a fresh oil change. Still spitting fuel out the muffler. Tried to check flywheel keyway but the flywheel won't come off and there aren't any threaded holes to attach a puller. Ready to throw in the towel on this pos.



Did you check the float and the carb in general?
Turn the fuel off and drain the bowl and then try to start it


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya... don't throw out the baby with the bathwater. This sounds to me like a very simple problem.

One step at a time and we can talk you through it.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

ChrisJ said:


> Did you check the float and the carb in general?
> Turn the fuel off and drain the bowl and then try to start it


Yes. Carb was removed and float bowl is clean. Float isn't cracked and working properly. Blew some air thru the orifices and cleaned the carb and jet. Pulled flywheel and keyway is perfect. Only thing left is checking the valve lash. Does anyone in here know the what the gap is for the magneto and valves?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Try another know good spark plug, I know it sounds silly because the one you have is new but at a race last year with my race car, I was shooting ducks all the way down the track with a new set of plugs. After a few passes I put the old ones back in and the car buzzed to 7400rpm and never missed a beat, so it can happen. The new ones were the same as the old set. How old is the fuel?


----------



## JoBlack (Dec 18, 2021)

I think that Oneacer has already given you the solution, try to start it with QuickStart, otherwise known as ether. You likely have a carb problem. Your float may be fine but the needle above it may not be holding back the fuel. Leave the fuel switched off, remove the air filter if possible. Spray in the starting fluid and quickly try to start it. If it wants to start, or stumbles, try again adding opening the gas valve.
If you have access to an ultrasonic tank, use it to clean your carb, they do excellent work.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

Update. Looks like im going to have to tear down this engine and check the internal timing. Seems like this engine is 180 degees out by the way the valves open at the wrong time. Fml


----------



## JoBlack (Dec 18, 2021)

Umm, engines don’t go 180 degrees out, people sometimes get mixed up with the operations of a four stroke by turning things the wrong way or by getting mixed up on the 4 strokes. Trust me on the ether, now you have some use for it. Your problems likely stem from a bad float needle or something on the needle’s seat.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

JoBlack said:


> Umm, engines don’t go 180 degrees out, people sometimes get mixed up with the operations of a four stroke by turning things the wrong way or by getting mixed up on the 4 strokes. Trust me on the ether, now you have some use for it. Your problems likely stem from a bad float needle or something on the needle’s seat.


They can if someone doesnt know what they're doing while assembling an engine. And I have checked the needle and seat and they are working as designed.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

JoBlack said:


> Umm, engines don’t go 180 degrees out, people sometimes get mixed up with the operations of a four stroke by turning things the wrong way or by getting mixed up on the 4 strokes. Trust me on the ether, now you have some use for it. Your problems likely stem from a bad float needle or something on the needle’s seat.


I didn't think gear driven cams could move at all without really really bad stuff happening.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Harley97 said:


> They can if someone doesnt know what they're doing while assembling an engine. And I have checked the needle and seat and they are working as designed.


Didn't it run when you got it?


----------



## JoBlack (Dec 18, 2021)

Assuming that the machine shows no sign of having been recently rebuilt, let’s go back to the basics. You have a no start with fuel passing through the exhaust. That generally can occur when you have no spark, poorly timed spark, a bad float/needle, poorly set needle height, or have flooded it by tipping the machine to a very steep angle without shutting off the fuel and running the carb dry.
You recently purchased it, if it was tipped during loading or transport, sediment in the tank could have shifted, gone into the carb, and upset the float’s needle / seat relationship. Sounds like you have ruled out several things, have you tried using Quick Start?
I wish I could have found a non running quality machine like yours locally, would have loved a good excuse to rebuild one before buying my new one.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

ChrisJ said:


> Didn't it run when you got it?


No. Son-in-law brought it down from one of his stores in WI. Manager said it was tuned up last year. Didn't even have a key for it. It is up and running now. Don't ask me what was wrong with it but I literally had that engine torn apart and went thru every system on it. Put it back together and now it starts on second pull.


----------



## Harley97 (12 mo ago)

JoBlack said:


> Assuming that the machine shows no sign of having been recently rebuilt, let’s go back to the basics.  You have a no start with fuel passing through the exhaust. That generally can occur when you have no spark, poorly timed spark, a bad float/needle, poorly set needle height, or have flooded it by tipping the machine to a very steep angle without shutting off the fuel and running the carb dry.
> You recently purchased it, if it was tipped during loading or transport, sediment in the tank could have shifted, gone into the carb, and upset the float’s needle / seat relationship. Sounds like you have ruled out several things, have you tried using Quick Start?
> I wish I could have found a non running quality machine like yours locally, would have loved a good excuse to rebuild one before buying my new one.


 It is up and running now. Don't ask me what was wrong with it but I literally had that engine torn apart and went thru every system on it. Put it back together and now it starts on second pull.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, maybe something was just stuck... it happens.

Glad you got 'er going.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Harley97 said:


> It is up and running now. Don't ask me what was wrong with it but I literally had that engine torn apart and went thru every system on it. Put it back together and now it starts on second pull.


I like the tenacious members here that go the distance and solve the problem. Good job! And thanks for keeping us posted with your progress. It really helps future readers with similar problems.
🍻🍺


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Bet the key sheared and jumped time.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

How old is the gas? If it is old, it will be hard to lignite.

But I will assume if gas is coming out the carb you flooded it. Remove the plug and let the engine dry out.


----------

